# anyone got pregnant with twins/multiples on clomid????



## monalisa81

Hi ladies,
We've been TTC #1 for a year. I have regular cycles but doctor prescribed clomid for me for next cycle to increase the quality of my egg/s.
I'll be taking 100 mg CD4-9 and am so excited because doctor said there would be a possibility of twins/multiples.
I was wondering if anyone here conceived their twins/multiples with clomid? Having twins was my dream for years, I'd really love to hear some stories about it.
Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## monalisa81

I've found some threads like this when I searched.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## AutumnSky

We conceived twins on 50mg of Clomid, taken on days 2-6 of my cycle. We were diagnosed with unexplained infertility, so I think the Clomid just improved/increased my eggs.


----------



## monalisa81

Wow!! Congrats hun! That's awesome!!!
Thanks for replying, I really needed some hope :flower:


----------



## AutumnSky

We also conceived our son on the same dosage of clomid. It took us 3 months of Clomid that time, but this time, we conceived on our 1st month with the drugs.

Good luck!


----------



## monalisa81

Thanks hun! Doctor told me to go back after 2 cycles if we don't get a BFP by then. We'll see if we'll have luck, I soo hope so!!
I wish you a H&H 33 more weeks.


----------



## fuzzylu

I did, took one cycle of 50mg and one of 100mg fell pregnant with twins on the 2nd cycle.

fingers crossed for you

xx


----------



## monalisa81

fuzzylu said:


> I did, took one cycle of 50mg and one of 100mg fell pregnant with twins on the 2nd cycle.
> 
> fingers crossed for you
> 
> xx

Thanks for replying hun! I love hearing your stories. By the way, your twins are so lovely. :flower:


----------



## nlz2468

OMG these stories are brilliant congratulations ladies on your babys through clomid! i start my first round of clomid when my cycle arrives im keeping possitive and your little miracles have given me hope! xx


----------

